# Arizona Support Meetup Group (Tempe/Phoenix Area)



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Just wanted to let the Arizona people know that there is a new SA support group that is meeting through meetup.com and so far they've had a variety of social events like movies, restaurants, comedy acts, picnics, hiking, etc. I just saw Avatar with them last Friday and I had a great time. We hung out at a pizza place afterward. This is a laid back group with no pressure to talk.

Here's the link if you'd like to join. 
http://www.meetup.com/Outiside-the-Zone-Overcoming-Shyness-and-Social-Phobia/


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so glad that you posted this! It really looks like a great group. I might be moving out to AZ (Phoenix area) this summer - bookmarked.


----------

